# Northern IL



## tta1401

Looks like I won't be able to hunt SW IL this year (Madison County) so I'm planning a trip with my brother to go up North around the weekend of May 24th when I get back to the states. Question for the Northerners: When is your typical season up there? I also gotta ask but I don't expect a response: Any good public areas/campgrounds?


----------



## dang

I'm not really good at morel hunting yet but I hunt turkey in Carroll county around mid to late April, I still have yet to find one. If I had to guess id say its later up there, mid May? I know there is the Mississippi palasades state park up there, you might want to look into it.


----------



## lizweb

I'm in DuPage Co. and our usual time is around Mother's day.


----------



## dang

yea its about mothers day in will county also


----------



## tta1401

Sounds like I will get my fix in this year! I really appreciate all the info!


----------



## masonrymaster

If you are waiting till mothers day to hunt, you are missing 2-3 weeks of hunting on a typical year. Last year I found my first one in joliet on March 31st. On the normal year though it is the last week of april. Good luck and give it a whirl a bit earlier, and stay out of my woods, thanks. hahahaha


----------



## tta1401

Masonrymaster; I understand that I'm missing out right now (Madison County boy) but unfortunately, I'm out the country until the 22nd of May so that is why I was wanting to find out good picking times up north. So where are you hunting?? Bwahahaha!! :mrgreen:


----------



## dang

Thanks for the advice, it kind of all makes sense now I've only found yellows even though this is my only the second year doing it. Thanks again


----------



## morelmoocher

shout out to dbowhntr ...I know you're out there :mrgreen: 
Haven't had my dream yet, it's gonna be a spell. Tread lightly my fellow shroomers.


----------



## got no morels

I’m out in Pingree grove il it’s Kane county il I’m going crazy. I need help desperately to figure when is a good time and or where to go to better my chances I’ve been reading up but would appreciate if I can get some help from someone who might know the area? That can give me pointers. Please I beg of you pleeeeese ALSO other areas near me huntly morengo


----------



## dbowhntr

How you doing, morelmoocher? Been getting ready, scouting out spots. Nice cool, wet April so far. Got to like that. first small ones should be up in a week or so. Saw some ramps starting to emerge around 4/3. Should be able to start digging up some of those in a couple days.


----------



## dbowhntr

Hah, amazing, I just looked at my calendar from 2012. Because of the crazy string of 80 degree days in March last year I found my first patch of morels on 3/31 and by 4/7 I had already picked almost 800. I only went out a few more times in the next couple weeks and by 4/24 it was almost all over. What a difference compared to this year, which seems much more "normal" in its timing so far.


----------



## got no morels

Any body from or around cook county Kane county area?


----------



## dwak

Got no: I'm in Kane County. Keep an eye on me here and I'll let you know when to look. I find a few hundred every year and all in Kane County. We are still a week or two away from seeing anything. Needs to warm up more and more under growth needs to wake up. All this rain is good. I'm anticipating a good year.


----------



## seanl

I'm in cook county. I don't expect anything until it warms up in hopefully the next few weeks.


----------



## shroomstalker

I'm in DuPage and I'm going to agree with u Sean. My ramps aren't even starting yet.


----------



## lizweb

Well hopefully with all this rain they we will have a better season than last year!


----------



## lizweb

I'm in DuPage county. Not thinking anything for a couple of weeks. Lilacs are just budding and no dandylions yet.
I so can't wait.


----------



## got no morels

Thanks a lot guys dwak and Sean appreciate the info dwak I'd love to tag along I used to pick mushrooms with my dad who has passed.when I was a kid .I'd love to start that tradition again with my son who is two but I figured if I can just learn how to find some of these it would bring that good ol feeling of being with pops let me know if you wouldn't mind? A lot of reading that I've been doing on morels say to go with experience folks so I'm very serious and I would love to go


----------



## sponge

Tired of all the rain and cold.It's gotta start warming up soon.I'm guessing to pick shrooms on mothers day this year.Are any of my old buddys on this new board ? Amfit,Stump,Coyote,Bocephus - what do you guys think about the season this year ?


----------



## got no morels

If April showers bring mayflowers and morel mushrooms then what in the hek does this snow bring unreal!


----------



## shroomstalker

Oh that's an easy one..... Frustration!!!!!! :twisted:


----------



## got no morels

I'm gonna walk some trails tomorrow what should I be looking for to give me signs of good possible spots. Is that even possible it's my first time ever hunting for morels I'm very antsy so I just want to go talk to Mother Nature and beg her for beginners luck


----------



## got no morels

Suposed to be sixtyz and low fiftyz dies this mean mushrooms or do I still have to wait?


----------



## papa smurf

This year will be different for Northern Illinois. Every year is different. There is NEVER an exact time they will come out. But those looking in Northern Illinois towards late May should be right in the middle of the season. Should be able to find both Grey's and starting of Yellow's, Blonds.

Morels progress at a rate ( on average of ) 100 miles per week and progress North. So realistically, if southern Illinois has found some, figure where you are and time accordingly. Remember that it will NOT start with Blonds/ Yellows but with Greys and Blacks.


----------



## got no morels

Makes sense thanks


----------



## dwak

Around me its mostly mid sized trees, dead, but still standing, with the bark pealing off, showing a light grey wood under neath. Usually if the bark has come all the way off to the point that the tree doesn't even have it lying at the base of it it's too old. No hard and fast rules for where they grow though. But tree's like that I will always check out.


----------



## got no morels

Appreciate it dwak


----------



## morelmoocher

Yes, last year was the earliest ever on our calendars too! We have plenty of moisture this year :lol: Hopefully your woods aren't washed out. We're going out today for a little recon mission today, our ramps are up in the sunny spots only so far about 4 in. Reserved this weekend for a hunt for greys, but ground temps aren't quite toasty enough yet. Maybe we'll find some sheds. Husband's been tracking some giant turkeys lately and coyotes are getting pretty bold in our woods, never had to keep an eye out for them in these parts before. Enjoy the hunt, stay tuned.


----------



## peckerhead

yeah get in woods weeks before mothers day goodness miss all the grays and then comes the big yellows good luck all!!!


----------



## got no morels

I found some Lil mushrooms near some pine trees but I don't know how to post it on here for all to see I don't know what they are Lil brownish had gills under cap any ideas till I figure how to post this pic


----------



## boom monster

Don't eat them lol


----------



## jwantbeer

Goin' out today, way to early but it's a nice day. Come on warm weather!


----------



## got no morels

Dwak what's it looking like buddy I keep looking just to see if I can get lucky hiw about you


----------



## dwak

Nothin yet. Stiiiil waiting for the woods to come to life. Gettin' some budding on the trees and shrubs but no leaves yet. My early spot is in my front yard. Nothin' poppin' up through the leaves yet.


----------



## supra8795

Went fishing yesterday at a private pond and noticed some dandelions on the south side of hill of the pond. Went out into the woods for about 10 mins just to check some things out. Mayapples are popping up but very small. Got some warm rain coming tonight then colder temps till the weekend. Should be possibly this weekend for some morels or for sure next week. Thinking it might be a pretty good year. I was looking through some of my old pictures and in 2011 I found 140 on April 27th of that year. I went back and checked the temps. for that time and it wasn't nearly as warm as what it was today.


----------



## got no morels

My goodness I'm going crazy dwak you got any spots you don't care about I just want to find one already


----------



## morel mark

Got no morels - McHenry county has plenty of conservation land and most of it is okay for picking - i have not seen any closed to picking, but just watch for any sign at the parking lot. Now, start walking and looking. Shrooms are where shrooms are.


----------



## lothar47

Morel Mark I hope you don't mean MCCD land, that's all off limits to mushroom picking, if your going in those spots watch your 6.


----------



## got no morels

Thanks ill look into it but I would love to go with someone who knows how to find them


----------



## pophead1970

McHenry County is OFF LIMITS. Every place is a CONSERVATION area with exception to a state park. They patrol them heavily. I would strongly suggest elsewhere like Boone County can be hunted in every forest preserve. Talked with them last year.


----------



## ralphmeister

Greetings. Never posted here before, but found the info quite helpful last season, and wanted to join in. I'm in Carroll County. Nothing yet except high hopes. Judging from the forecast, it's just a matter of days...


----------



## smorels

You can not pick mushrooms in Boone County Conservation District either. I was told this by a CPO last year. His reasoning was because most of their parks are Conservation as well and you can not take flora or fauna from a conservation area. They will ticket you. Because pophead was told otherwise I called this morning and was told that you absolutely cannot pick in BCCD parks. 

I live in Boone and know the area well. The bike trails are good if you have to come out here to hunt. But being that it is one of the smallest counties in Illinois it does get quite a bit of pressure and you may want to try a larger county. 

Good luck everyone.


----------



## pophead1970

I'm sorry, I think I meant Winnebago County, Not Boone


----------



## got no morels

More rain dwak so now how long do I wait


----------



## dwak

Still too early. Keep looking too early and you will just trample ones you can't see yet. Soon tho.


----------



## shroomstalker

Dwak , I couldn't agree more with that!!!! You guys hitting the woods now are tooooo early. You are like a hunter scouting his property the day before hunting season opens. All you are doing is stinking up the woods and making it harder for yourself and others. Then the next questions are going to be why am I not finding any? ANSWER because u smashed all of them!!!!!! If you do more research on morels you will learn more like soil temps and which trees are best and how to identify them. If you want to take a walk and get excercise got to the mall. :roll:


----------



## mushroom mandy

Hey shroomstalker! Smorels is right, you can NOT pick anywhere in boone county. Im from there and a member of the BCCD garden society and you will get ticketed. They even have patrols walking the woods now with dogs. Winnebago county is allowed, just not in any conservation areas.


----------



## shroomstalker

Hey Mandy!!! How ya been? Hope good, been a long time it seems. Man can't wait huh? I think it's going to be a great year. Slow start but I think it will be a good shroom year. After last year, i'm still in shock.Waiting on Metal and Kwik to show here soon. Probably laying back watching all the banter here. Won't be long. Going to go look at my ramps this weekend to see if they are starting yet. That will give a good indication of how long we have. Soil temps around me are low need heat but not a heat wave. Could be a good long plentiful morel season. And some good oyster flushes. Can't wait!!!!!


----------



## mushroom mandy

I have been good, and yea it's been a while. Hey my ramps are up in my spot so yours should be soon, too! Then again, your closer to the lake region arent you? I think it's going to be a good year, too..if we could just get the warm temps already! I still dont have any dandylions, at least not enough..and the mayapples are only 3 to 4 inches tall. No liliacs, and no dryads saddles so probably at least mid May for me. The hardest part is being patient. I found my first ones in March last year..unbelieveable.But I think this year is a bit closer to normal? Im loving all the rains and I'd rather be in a deluge than a drought any day! Cant wait!! :-D


----------



## got no morels

I haven't been walking in wood ive been waiting impatiently walking trails isn't hurting nothing is it c'mon I'm not foolish I've never had a morel and have never found one so I'm crazy excited about it I'm still hopeing that someone would let me tag along just once so I know how to find them on my own please reAding is never as good as learning from experience people :idea:


----------



## mushroom mandy

@ Got No - Where are you located? Maybe you could tag along with me and my family..but dont be surprised if people wont offer. Its a heavily guarded secret because there is alot of competition for morels. When I started out many years ago the only thing people would tell me is '' IN THE WOODS '' . Its frustrating, but youll appreciate them more when you put the leg work and the time in, and deal with the mosquitos and ticks and other idiots just like the rest of us have. So, be patient its not time for us just yet. And until then, I suggest getting a GOOD field guide..and maybe watch some youtube videos. Best of luck !! They are worth it, YUM!


----------



## got no morels

I'm in Kane county area Pingree grove I'd love to tag along that would be great if your near me and willing to teach that would be amazing where are you from


----------



## mushroom mandy

I have family there, in Pingree. I am near Rockford but since McHenery and Boone Co are off limits you would have to come out this way to Winnebago Co.


----------



## got no morels

How much is a ticket if you get caught in a forest preserve/conservation?


----------



## got no morels

And is there not a place on Kane county that is legal


----------



## dwak

I pretty much only hunt in illegal spots. Yet another reason I don't offer people to tag along with me.


----------



## got no morels

I've only picked mushrooms that way then dwak I've never known but I need to find some this year and I don't care where


----------



## shroomstalker

@ Mandy , yup ramps are up. Just not mature enough yet. Very close!!! Heading a little south they should be better there and should be able to harvest some. @ Dwak I like the mushroom recon missions. Much more exciting that way. A extra person is just a liability. :lol:


----------



## got no morels

Liability your a germ I would live longer then anyone I know eating off the land I just never hunted morels before I know I can find them in time I just want the lesson from the experience hand to better my knowledge liability I bet you have no friends cuz of ignorance like that you are a sad person!


----------



## shroomstalker

Wow!!! I have put my time in to find my spots and do my research on many things. I have brought others out to spots only to have them rape my areas.I have walked and biked many miles in the last 5 years to find what I have found. I'm sorry if you don't understand that. But one day u just might and when that day comes u will understand. Morels make some people crazy i've seen it first hand. Morel spots are golden even the smallest of spots.So I'm sorry if you disagree with me. But it's not a reason to start name calling.


----------



## hudson27

yeah lets just focus on the mushrooms....no name calling needed, especially if this is your first year hunting. get a book, google stuff, study trees, scout some areas...youll be fine..its all just a fun process(supposed to be) ...there will be frustration. you will get lost in the woods, some days you wont find anything...its a hunt! I'd just drop the desperation and get out there for some fun man!
no worries.


----------



## shroomstalker

Hudson you are correct when you do all the ground work and scouting its much more rewarding!!!! I have very good friends that have spots and I don't even ask. It's like a Shroomers code of ethics. Man i remember when I found my first one did not even care if I found another. But now shrooming is like a drug to me. Morel season is one thing but I shroom all year when conditions are good. Last year was sooo bad I felt like a part of me was lost. Sounds crazy but true. With that being said I CAN'T WAIT!!!!!


----------



## got no morels

I'm not one to start drama I just want to have a good time and if someone was willing to teach a stranger that's a great person but as far as someone trying to talk other people out of possibly teaching another person and calling them a liability is rude you don't know facts to judge I'm sorry for over reacting but I'm very egar to learn as fast as I can to go a find my own spots I'm not asking for anything more but that's me personally


----------



## morellovers13

frustrating is having your x take your spot....NEVER show a effing soul your honey hole. Ever.


----------



## dwak

Just got back from a 3 miles walk through the trails in the woods near my home. I'm going to guess at about 2 more weeks until there's anything big enough for me to wana pick.


----------



## hudson27

where ya located dwak


----------



## got no morels

Seriously two weeks c'mon how about Wisconsin you got any Info dwak I need to go look


----------



## hudson27

doubt theyr'e in wisconsin yet. I used to live in Rockford and it was always around first week of may, sometimes later...im glad to be a little more south...i think this will be the weekend for us!


----------



## got no morels

Where you from Hudson


----------



## hudson27

Peoria co. Im hunting a private farm in Marshall co on sunday so i sure hope those temps go up!


----------



## ralphmeister

Really enjoying the banter. Here's a link to a Yahoo Voices article I wrote for folks just starting their hunting careers. Might seem commonsense to the elders, but might be worth checking out if you're new to all this.

Find More Morels By Not Doing These Four Things

(Full disclosure: I get paid by traffic.)
Good luck to everybody.


----------



## dwak

Kane Co


----------



## got no morels

Dwak a buddy and myself will be going this Saturday would you like to join us for a long walk


----------



## got no morels

Oh and when people are saying going to go check my ramps what are y'all meaning ?


----------



## shroomstalker

Got no morels since you are stuck on the liability thing I'll explain it to you. If u read the post I was referring to hunting forest preserves when u do that u go alone. Less chance of being busted.So when u bring somebody they are more of a liability.I wasn't sending it towards you. Now my next thing is you say u can live of the land and you don't know what ramps are and you never picked a morel.... Mmmm FYI ramps/ wild leeks are the first thing to pick in the woods now. They are wild garlic onions. But be careful because they look like Lilly of the valley which u don't want to pick and eat. And they are up.And I too believe we in the Chicagoland area have another week and a half at least.


----------



## supra8795

2011 I found 140 greys on April 27th. I'm thinking real soon around here maybe even this weekend. Last year I was finding them in March.


----------



## shroomstalker

Supra soil temps are to low!!! Temps need to be stable 50 to 53 that is ideal fruiting temps. And that temp has to be 2 to 6 inches deep.With these cold nights that's not soon. They are just starting to bag good just south of Pieoria.


----------



## got no morels

Shrooms talker I'm not stuck on it I was just saying if I noticed somebody willing to help someone out that's there choice I wouldn't say don't teach someone that's the way I took it I'm sorry I'm a very interested person on finding a shroom not stealing somebody's spot I never asked for a honey hole I just ask for hands on direction from experience but anyway no hard feelings I just want join in on the fun that's all


----------



## morelmoocher

Just looked at photos...last yr April 1st, no fools was our first find :mrgreen: I'm so excited about this year, can hardly stand it. Haven't had my crazy dream yet, maybe tonite. Best land to hunt is private, but most county preserves are legal as long as they aren't conservation areas &amp; you respect land. Our experience has been get out of site of all landmarks, then blindfold and twirl around all newcomers before they set one toenail into our woods...&amp; never ever show em favorite honey holes... period end of story, nothings worse than to find your (teehee) favorite spot just to find your haul has been mooched. I hate that! Hey bowhnter, on your marks, get set..... have fun. p.s. heard ticks are way stupid this year too :roll:


----------



## shroomstalker

Got no morels these are ramps.


]


----------



## morelmoocher

mmm ramps are good too


----------



## got no morels

Shroom stalk can't see pic


----------



## shroomstalker

Trying to post pics not working!!!!! Getting frustrated!!!!! &lt;a href=&quot;


----------



## shroomstalker

Go figure now it posts twice!!!! &lt;a href=&quot;


----------



## shroomstalker

Wtf now upside down!!!!! Omg!!!!! 8-O


----------



## shroomstalker

On my pc they are fine just double. Don't know why but least i was able to get pic up.


----------



## got no morels

I see I know those I just have to get use to theses names when you grow up in an Italian house hold names of things tend to get twisted and made up it seems like.its kind of like being lied to your whole life... Lol


----------



## pophead1970

Maximum soil temps 4 inches below is only 50 degrees. Expect them up around May 4th. Mother's Day weekend should be peak.


----------



## shroomstalker

Pophead just wondering did you take soil temp yourself or a website?


----------



## chad

Chad-LaSalle County. @Jake from Marseilles, hope you survived the flood! @Shroomstalker, I knew exactly what you meant by (liabilty) back in my ignorant days I took a bar buddy with me who had never found morels and when he found his first one he yelled so loud in excitement it didn't take long for us to get tracked down and run out of the timber. lol. @Got no morels, when asking for help don't take it so personal when you don't like the response. If you ever head west maybe we could go hunting together.


----------



## shroomstalker

Yes it happens!!!! And it sux!!! I'm going out today to pop out some ramps after work. And it worries me because the woods do not have any cover yet. I felt so exposed yesterday going to look at them. I felt like i stuck out like a sore thumb.I feel like I need a ghillie suit!!! Lol


----------



## pophead1970

@Shroomstalker This is the link to Illinois Soil Temp website. I look at 4 inch below Sod Maximum.

http://www.isws.illinois.edu/warm/soiltemp.asp


----------



## dbowhntr

Got No Morels...relax. Morel hunting is a fun and enjoyable way of getting exercise in the great outdoors. Remember that.

Keep watching these forums. Check on the reports of areas to the south to see how they are doing to give you an idea of when the morels will start popping in your area. The way morels move northward in spring is similar to the way the color show moves south in the fall, slowly but surely, at the rate of about 100 miles per week.

Check on the soil temps that pophead linked to. Watch for the 50 degree line to hit your area. Not 50 degrees yet? Too early. Keep an eye on the condition of the woods where you hunt. Is there any ground cover at all? No? Too early. Have the mayapples grown up to the 8-10" range? No? Too early. Have trees' buds opened yet? To the point where the oak leaves are as big as a squirrel's ear? No? Too early. Are you seeing dandelions in lawns or open areas? No? Too early. Have you noticed lilacs starting to flower? No? Too early.

When you can start answering yes to these questions is when you will find morels.

As far as any particular area being better than any other, you can find morels all over the place. Learn how to identify a dead elm tree, particularly the ones that have died within the last year or two. Hints: Most of the bark will still be on the tree, perhaps some will have fallen off a few of the upper branches. The bark has a certain look to it that you will start to be able to recognize from a distance. Bark that is still on upper branches may start to discolor and look kind of pale yellowish-gray. In places where the bark has just begun to fall off, the outer bark will slough off first and reveal a tannish/cinnamon colored under bark. As you hike in the woods during summer, fall and winter, keep your eyes open for trees that look like this and cement their location in your memory so that during spring, when the woods start to come alive and you're seeing indicators like I mentioned above, you can go right to those particular dead elm trees. This is something that has made me more successful over the years. When it's time to pick morels I don't just wander around the woods hoping to stumble across a few tasty morels because, literally, that is a waste of time. Morel season is short and you have to know where the high-probability spots are so that you can go directly to them without having to wander around for hours at a time trying to find such a spot first.

You should also be able to spot an ash tree from a distance. They're not as reliable as dead elms, but in some years good amounts of morels can be found under ash. I'm looking at my calendar from last year and on 4/19 I found a nice mess of 48 yellows under a couple ash trees.

Keep your eye out for old apple trees. Like the ash, they don't produce as much as dead elms, but sometimes they can be great. Old orchards that are totally overgrown can be killer spots.

Big old cottonwoods can produce sometimes, too. One of my first big finds ever was around the stump of a cottonwood that had been recently cut down. About 120 big yellows came from that spot, probably 3-4 lbs worth. I know the location of a bunch of really big, old cottonwoods and I usually find a few morels under them each year. A few years ago (it was kind of a dry year) I was having trouble finding morels around dead elms; I kept going to perfect looking elm trees but no morels. Then I started keying in on cottonwoods and it turned into a successfull season.

Be aware of areas that have been recently logged or for places where dying trees such as elms and cottonwoods have been cut down. Check those stumps when morel time hits. I once found 240 grays around the stump of a huge old elm that had been cut down the previous fall. 

If you know of any hawthorne/thornapple trees, check those. They are decent producers in some years.

In general, stay away from oak-dominant areas. Big stands of old oak trees are super-low probability spots. You'll be wasting your time if you are looking for morels in an area like that.

Keep all these things in mind. Hike year-round so that you can build up a catalogue of likely spots that you can hit in spring. Don't get discouraged if you go to some likely spots and there are no morels. That happens all the time. Just because it's a likely-looking spot doesn't mean the morels will always be there. Five years ago I found a big elm that was dying in the same general area that had produced a good amount of morels in years past and I looked at that tree and said to myself, "See you next year!" Then next year came and I went to that tree and it looked perfect, with the discolored pale yellowish-gray branches and some of that cinnamon colored under bark showing and...no morels. And then I checked again the next year, and every year since, but never a single morel. Oh, well, that's why I try to line up as many possible spot as I can for each year. And you have to keep finding new spots every year because morel spots come and go. You have to keep updating that catalogue.

Some days you can go out and find 50 or 60 morels in the first ten minutes and then nothing for the rest of the day. Or you might hike for hours on end and have nothing to show for it and on your way back to the car, in the last couple hundred yards, bam! You stumble on a patch of 100.

When the morels do start, especially in a cool spring like this, you should concentrate first on areas that warm up before other areas. This means places like a wood line that faces south or slopes that face south/southeast. As the season progresses you can move further into the woods, to shadier places and to west facing slopes and then finally to the north facing slopes.

The worst thing to be is an interloper. As you can tell from what I've written here I spend a lot of time hiking, all year long, so that I can line up my morel spots for spring. Remember that morel hunters put in a lot of hard work in order to be successful. Learning to identify trees and various ground cover plants and shrubs, putting boots on the ground, etc. are all part of what it takes to be successful. It takes time and effort and most morel hunters don't take kindly to people begging them to share their spots. Why should someone put in all kinds of time and effort, just so that an interloper can come along and harvest the fruits of their labor? Morel hunters are notoriously secretive. Don't be put off by it. We have good reasons for being that way and if you put in your time you'll become successful and you'll find yourself telling people who ask you where you pick your morels, "In the woods."

Relax. Enjoy. Don't expect it to happen all at once. The cold spring is slowing the start a little this year but it won't be long. You'll find some.


----------



## illoomis

No morels up north. Never will be. Stay in you part of the state and don't steel my shrooms.


----------



## supra8795

Pophead, looks like I am in the 54 degree range. Towards the end of next week I will be hitting the woods hard.


----------



## goshawk75

@dbowhntr--got no morels and every other newbie owe you bigtime. You just gave out for free info that took some of us alot of years, miles and skunkings to learn. I'm still glad I learned it on my own instead of coming on here and whining about not knowing where or how to find them.


----------



## morelmoocher

@dbowhnter--maybe we'll run into each other one of these years. Fabulous explanation to nomorels. We've been hunting for many years as well &amp; I still have trouble id'ing ash trees at times. Time spent in the woods all year long is key, this year should be interesting, lots of new wood down all over. Oh yeah, forgot to mention I had my first face plant last weekend.. didn't see big root across path Ouch! dogs were smiling a bit, but all is well. Going out for another forage tomorrow, stay tuned.


----------



## got no morels

I truly apriciate the info sincerely I do but for the smart mouth who have to chim in when not even being spoken to i get it but you can't knock a man down for hopeing that someone would be kind enough an willing i know its unlikely unlikely I get it. But just so every body knows I've hunted certain mushrooms for years with my father in the fall And I'm not a newbie to the wood by anymeans at all I know my trees not a problem I know I could eat great off the land I've just never had a morel and I just want to make sure I find just a few to eat I don't want hundreds that's just ignorant and selfish for anyone to want all that they can find unless your trying to make money witch I'm sure there are much more easier way of making money I'm not a taker I'm an eager person to eat great meals and I just need like one pound and I'm sure that would be plenty I don't Intend on taking everything that it offers I just want to eat


----------



## dbowhntr

Morelmoocher, who knows, maybe we've already crossed paths! About those ash trees, a few key traits I've learned. 

First, the trunk. Especially on younger (under 30 yrs?) trees, the main trunk frequently has a kink in it. The main trunk will rise 15-20' before it splits into the main boughs and about two thirds of the way up to that split point there will be a little zig-zag in the trunk. 

The bark. Bark on an ash tree is frequently described as having a diamond pattern. Sometimes on older trees the bark reminds me of a dirt bike's knobby tire treads. The diamond pattern is the recessed part of the bark and the knobby dirt bike tire parts frame those diamonds. Hope you can picture this. 

The branch pattern. This is where you can identify an ash from a distance. Ash trees are one of the very few trees whose branches grow in an opposing manner. Let me explain. When you look at the upper branches of an ash, you'll notice that the branch grows straight out and smaller branches grow off of that. Those smaller branches show the opposing pattern. What that means is, from the main branch, smaller branches grow out to the left and to the right...from the exact same place on the main branch. Most trees don't do that. Elms, for example, have a main branch that bifurcates (splits in two). Then that branch splits in two, and those branches split, and so on. Other trees have either an alternating pattern or spiraling pattern, which tend to look similar from a distance. The main branch has a smaller branch growing to the left only, and then a little further up the next small branch comes out on the right side, then the next one's on the left, then right, etc. Like I said, alternating and spiral pattern tend to look pretty similar unless you pay close attention. But the ash, it's one of only a handful of trees that have those small branches growing out both left and right at the same node. Once you start to notice that, you'll be picking out ash trees from far, far away! Here's a little memory aid regarding trees that have the opposing branch pattern: MAD HORSE. <strong>M</strong>aple, <strong>A</strong>sh, <strong>D</strong>ogwood and HORSE chestnut.

Oh, and, sorry about that faceplant! Been there, done that! You had me chuckling when you said the dogs were smiling...they know what's up, don't they.  Be careful out there.


----------



## shroomdonger

DB Bowhunter...Dude, you hit it right on the head, that is a great, nutshell step by step guide for the newb morel hunter! Wish I would have had that info 20 years ago when I started hunting! But like someone else said, it's fun and part of the process to go out and learn on your own trials and errors. I had a few friends that gave a few pointers in the beginning, but it was still on me to go out and find them, they weren't going to show me their spots and I don't blame them for their secrecy. With that said, I'm kind of questioning why GotNoMorels is asking for people to take him out, when he claims to have much knowledge and prowess of the woods? If he really did, he would be able to take DBHNtrs advice above and run with it. This sounds more like a guy that doesn't want to put in the time and effort for finding his own, but would rather tag along and mooch off someone else.


----------



## david - sw il

Ash trees are easy to identify during the early spring by the large buds that form on the ends of the branches. They look like black golf balls. And the branch pattern that dbowhntr mentioned always reminded me of birds feet. They usually branch off into 3 distinct twigs.


----------



## dbowhntr

Ah, GotNoMorels, I remember being on the cusp of my first morel season. Full of piss and vinegar, I couldn't wait to find my first one. To this day I wish I could make sure I find morels every time out, but unfortunately Mother Nature is a fickle bitch and does things in her own way and on her own schedule. There really are no shortcuts and no experienced morel hunter can take you in the woods and guarantee finding morels. You'll simply have to be patient and let nature run its course. In northern Illinois we still haven't had a start to our season; it's very close, but not quite here yet. You may not be finding any morels at this point, but if you notice, no one else on this N. IL thread is either. Keep an eye on these progression maps: 

http://morelhunters.com/
http://morelmushroomhunting.com/morel_progression_sightings_map.htm

You'll notice that so far there have been no morels this far north in Illinois. They'll be here soon. Relax. Be patient. You're good in the woods and have been getting some really great pointers here. I'm confident you'll find some when the time comes.


----------



## supra8795

Just got word the Lilacs are starting to open up around here.


----------



## got no morels

Thank all of you very much I'm greatful for all the info I've been studying my ass off all about morels can't wait I just want to know if I can find them out here me personally love to learn from experienced folks but in this case I understand the love that goes in to it I was just hopeing anyway I got work all week in Springfield il any idea good areas


----------



## morchellaholic

Hello all, New to the page but I have found my first grey of the year today in southern will county. Found three little guys so I'm sure with the warm front coming in the latter part of this weekend and next week should be promising. Happy hunting


----------



## yeti

I'm in will county. Going out tomorrow to check my spots


----------



## dang

What city in will county, just sizing up any competition. :wink:


----------



## morchellaholic

Joliet/ channahon. Are we gonna cross paths, DanG? :wink:


----------



## dang

Nope I am around Lockport, Homer Glen. Although it would be cool to meat someone form on here in the timber some day.


----------



## got no morels

Ok I have three dandelion in my yard it's about that time a zigy zigy zag with a bud and a ryme


----------



## got no morels

What are you thinking mr dwak ?


----------



## lizweb

Still nothing in DuPage Co. Maybe take a walk around tomorrow.


----------



## shroomcrafter

For anyone wondering what a dead elm looks like, here is a link to my YouTube video posted last year (2012), “How to Identify Dead Elms.” It focuses only on dead elms, not morels. To see the shrooms found under these same trees check out my companion videos, “Confessions of a Tree Hunter – Part One and Part Two.” Part One netted 14 lbs, and Part Two 9 lbs, in 2012, which was a poor year for most of us. [video]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7Wi_MM8-Yj4[/video]


----------



## millertime69

@Shroomcrafter...Ive been picking around the same dead elm for 8 days now here in Christian County, go back every 2 days and pick more, it's the only spot Ive found yielding anything here yet, next few days its gonna be a great flush everywhere around here...Good Luck


----------



## morchellaholic

Five more today in Grundy county. Greys, all about 2 1/2" tall. Need some more warmth and next weekend we will be hiting um hard!


----------



## mushroom mandy

Nice video Shroomcrafter


----------



## morelmoocher




----------



## morelmoocher

My first grey of the season... :wink: yes its a grey rock teehee. Was a beautiful day in the woods today. All the plant life is coming along nicely, soil temp is almost there... just love this time of year.


----------



## morelmoocher

dbowntr, studied the ash trees this morning, I can now id them even w/o leaves and even from a distance... thanks for your taps tips.


----------



## jerrytemple

Still nothing in whiteside. Went out scouting lastnight i was skunked. Went out again today hoping that 54 degree low would make them pop. Still nothing today hopeing later this week maybe tommorrow or weds


----------



## supra8795

Found 4 small false morels today. Shouldn't be to much longer. Near Lee County


----------



## woodnymph

In Mercer county,I did not find anything, really bummed.


----------



## shedhunter

First time on the new site, I follow every year. Hit one of my Early Spots in Will County today. found 8 small greys, Right off the Road in full sun in little leaf cover. Left them to Grow. Looking like we are still a week and a half or so away from the Good stuff. Still excited to find them. Can anyone tell me the best way to post pictures. I will love to upload my finds.


----------



## morchellaholic

Found five again today. I have the same question as shedHunter. I'd like to post some early season pics. The five I found today were in will county also right off a major highway in a clump of stone dead Siberian elm. Took the two largest for a snack and left the little guys to fatten up.


----------



## smurf

Im heading out in northrn will co this morning. This will be my first walk in the woods this spring. im wondering, how are the tics?


----------



## shroomstalker

The ticks are absolutely out of control!!!!! I was in far southern cook and went if for just a bit and was covered. It's bad!!!! Just picked up a can of permethrin. I'm still itching!!! 8-O


----------



## dang

Went out Sunday, I pulled 3 of them out of me and I had deet on I thought it would be better than nothing. Im also still itching, and bleeding. I would highly recommend getting a can of permethrin, Its your only hope. My wife had one baby on her shirt so maybe its just me they like.


----------



## shroomstalker

Permethrin is the only way to go!! But what people need to know is it stays active for over a month. With that being said what I do is...I have a set of clothes set aside for shrooming. Once you spray them and go out and come home do not wash them. Take them off place them in a plastic bin/ tote in the garage if ticks are on them they will die. When you go out put them on again. Give them a touch up spray around the ankle area and neck line and waist line and don't forget to do your hat. The clithes get ripe but its better than Lyme disease.


----------



## shroomhunting

I'll be heading down to Rockford this weekend for a wedding but planning to do a little scouting in advance of my annual trip down there to the honey hole. Anyone finding morels in the Rockford area or west of there yet?


----------



## shroomstalker

Patrick progression is still way south Rockford has a while.


----------



## murdy

Ticks . . . weather's been so crappy I kind of forgot about them. (Haven't been in the woods for a week or so) 

"Give them a touch up spray around the ankle area and neck line and waist line and don’t forget to do your hat."

I wouldn't. You're supposed to let that stuff dry for 2 hours before it comes into contact with your skin. I treat my clothes with permathrin, then touch up with strong DEET around such areas on a daily+ basis.


----------



## jerrytemple

I live in whiteside county haven't had any luck yet kinda bumming me out I have a prime spot this year. They were thinning the timber last fall. The timber has lots of dead elms as well.


----------



## jerrytemple

Has anyone found mushrooms anywhere in northern Illinois


----------



## supra8795

Not yet Jerry. I just got back from checking a few spots and the woods just aren't right yet. A nice thunderstorm sure would help.


----------



## chevyshroomer

hey jerry iam down south from u in Christian county and the number 1 producer for me has been a freshly logged out timber this year lots and lots of sunlight is key.but keep in mind that the undergrowth will take over about the time the big yellows come up so get in there and get them while u can.thats what iam dealing with now.


----------



## shroomstalker

Well lets see if this works. I was out today for a 30 minute walk. Still early for shrooms. Instead I picked some nice ramps to go with some back straps. Hove the pic works.


----------



## shroomstalker

Hope is all I could do I guess!!


----------



## cjake042

Went out yesterday after work for an hour in Northern Cook County and found one small one.


----------



## millertime69

@chevyshroomer Christian county is bustin loose, Ive brought in about 6 pounds in 3 days, greys and now yellows


----------



## mushroom mandy

shroomstalker- your pic works, ya gotta click on it then it opens in photobucket. Nice ramps too! Im waiting for mine to fatten up just a little more before i start digging.


----------



## shroomstalker

Weird!!! Maybe I'll get it to work right one day. The ramps are small but did not want to waste a trip. Going back is a few days. Checked about 20 of my early trees nada its early yet. We could use some more rain. Sounds weird but true.


----------



## shroomstalker

Testing pics!!!


----------



## shroomstalker

Testing!! <a href="http://i157.photobucket.com/albums/t73/RAPMANS/Snapbucket/CDC824D7_zps8979b6df.jpg">&lt;img


----------



## boonecoguy

went out yesterday for awhile did see nothing. going out in few this morning.


----------



## supra8795




----------



## supra8795

There you go shroomstalker.


----------



## morchellaholic

6 more Greys off a dead American elm in will county this morning. I've pulled 20 of the same tree since last Friday.


----------



## hunt4life

Been out last few days in Dupage area things are still early, and look pretty dry, even in the lombard/Glen ellyn area that flooded a couple of weeks ago. I think still a week away. Need Rain...


----------



## boonecoguy

hi all i m new here. i was just wondering about ramps and what they taste like?


----------



## dbowhntr

Northern Cook co: Found 4 small yellows in the process of emerging yesterday. Also found 5 grays no bigger than a thimble in a different spot. Didn't pick any, too small. It will be a few more days until any come up in sizable numbers and then it will be a few more days after that until they grow big enough to pick.

Boonecoguy, ramps have a strong garlic/onion flavor when raw, which mellows a bit if you saute them.


----------



## shroomstalker

Ramps are a very tasty garlic onion. The greens are the best!!! Some people just harvest the greens. Very good to pickle. But don't confuse them for Lilly of the valley!!! Results of eating them won't be good. 8-O


----------



## shroomstalker

Supra how did you get that to work? Please explain.


----------



## dead elm street

Heading back to Galena for some hunting this weekend with a friend from the Pacific Northwest and can't believe the season is starting so late. It's been a fairly warm week in Jo Daviess County , but tomorrow it's right back to rainy 40 degree days. I'm starting to panic...lol. None of my friends in the Galena area have posted any pics on facebook of a successful hunt. That's not a good sign.


----------



## dang

I want to find some ramps this year also. My brother who is a professional chief says he would rather have them than morels. I can't see how thats possible, boonecoguy, from what I hear they taste like onions and garlic. I just don't know where to find them. The only patches of any thing green I saw in the timber was may apples. Any info on what habitat they like would be appreciated. Do they live around morels? Thanks!!


----------



## cvfpd

I was skunked today in henry country after turkey hunting, but i did find a nice shed


----------



## jerrytemple

We need rain have had plenty of warm weather. I have been skunked all week here in whiteside. I even checked areas where the timber was flooded from a ditch that runs through it and found nothing. Maybe with this rain these next fews days they'll come out of hibernation. The temps are suppose to drop but nothing to crazy mid 50s to 60s. I don't that will make much difference. What do you thnk?


----------



## supra8795

Shroomstalker. Where you go to make a post there is an image icon that you click on. Click on that an another box will pop up with an "apply image" box on it, copy your link then paste it in the box. Make sure the link doesn't have


----------



## dang

I hunt south of Jo Davies in Carroll county, I keep thinking of heading up there to hunt some shrooms with the family. Beautiful country up there. Them hills will kill though


----------



## morelmoocher

good evening all.... Ramps &amp; garlic chives are ripe for the pickin :-o dbowhnter, thanks for the post, I've got antsy pants. Giving woods a time to green up &amp; hopefully get rain &amp; cool down again. My prediction for this years hunt is one big flush of grey &amp; mainly yellows at same time...could be epic proportions :mrgreen:


----------



## young61053

New to the board, but I've been following the forum for quite some time. Haven't found any morels in Carroll County, but I keep looking!! Definitely let us know when the morels are up in Whiteside, then I'll know I'm only a day away! Now, where do you find these ramps? I have 18 acres to pick from and not sure what I'm looking for yet or where.


----------



## jerrytemple

I'm going to either go Friday evening or Saturday morning so ill let you know for sure. I'm right on the border of whiteside and Carroll county so Ill surely let you. Hopefully this weekend I have been looking after work everyday. Doing the rain dance :lol:


----------



## young61053

I check everyday, even went out at 6:30 this am before teaching. Checked again this evening in the timber along the creek, still nothing!! You must be around Chadwick/Milledgeville. Let me know what you find and when, then I'll really start looking here!!! I've thought about watering my area closest to the house and putting heat lamps on them, What do you think?


----------



## pophead1970

Everyone can keep looking and if lucky find very small greys. I predicted May 4th to start picking earlier in this post for Northern Illinois but not many listen to advice of seasoned hunters. You are not going to find much until it rains Thurs. Maybe find them on Fri May 3rd but until then you are wasting your time in finding them. Great to look for spots but don't expect much. You need some key ingredients, soil temp and moist ground. The top layer of soil has dried up a bit which is why you need rain for the Morels to pop so they can suck up all the rain water and grow big. I wish everyone luck in their search and bountiful finds for everyone!!!!


----------



## jerrytemple

Young i live in Morrison. I'll be out this weekend


----------



## morchellabella

Found some babies today in Cook County


----------



## jack-o-lantern

New to the board,went out this morning in the Wilmington/Elwood area no luck wish i had a better report.One good thing about this mornings hunt though was i had soaked my clothes in a .5% Permethrin bath for an hour and today i did not have one tick on me, this never happens where i hunt usually have three or more when i get home.I am going to try a different area tomorrow, POPHEAD i never feel time spent in the woods is wasted.


----------



## supra8795

Found about a 3" false morel earlier. Took the day off work tomorrow to hunt all day.


----------



## mpfaf

Went out to K3 River State Park area today and found about a dozen dark greys and about 6 regular greys all about 2" to 3". There were lots about 1/2" that I hope to pick early next week.


----------



## mpfaf




----------



## mpfaf




----------



## mpfaf




----------



## mpfaf

One more try.... &lt;a href=&quot;


----------



## mpfaf

&lt;a href=&quot;


----------



## dwak

Beauties


----------



## got no morels

How's it going mr dwak what's it looking like out here by us? How much longer? I'm gonna be out in Anna il next week for work then I'm home fri sat sun day any ideas anyone for Ana il? Never been there


----------



## 25lieb

Too early for shrooms yet, thinking about asparagus. No luck yet in stephenson.


----------



## morchellamaster

I live in dupage county and haven't went out much due to the temps. So today I went looking and found 40 black morels. Sorry I need to brush up on the new site to post pics. Can anybody help explain how to put pics up so I can post a pic of them?


----------



## young61053

Actually, I just picked about 8 pieces of asparagus from my patch. Too early for wild asparagus though. Hoping mid week for morels in Carroll County.


----------



## supra8795

If you guys are in Whiteside and Lee county you should be out looking. Lots of greys being found right now.


----------



## jerrytemple

What county you live in supra


----------



## supra8795

Lee


----------



## goillini32

Can anyone tell me what the rules are with looking in state parks? I don't know anyone with private property. Kendall County area. Any help/recommendations much appreciated.


----------



## supra8795

Most state parks are off limits for hunting morels. Call DNR and ask them.


----------



## jerrytemple

Went out today with my son skunked once again in whiteside. Not really understanding why? May apples are about 10-16 inches tall, moss growing everywhere, plenty of dead elms and temps are good. Why isn't my timber producing?


----------



## got no morels

Dwak help me out sir I'm not finding any


----------



## dwak

Me either, they aren't really out yet.


----------



## shroomdonger

Finding some 1" to 3" greys in Bureau county which is just south of Lee. So far it has been scattered and inconsistent. Most were found in clearings, south south east lower hillsides and open fence lines with elms. Moisture and temps are in the zone here and the forecast is calling for mid 70s all week starting tomorrow, won't be long now before they really start booming!


----------



## got no morels

So dwak I'm out of town get back Thursday night do I still have a chance


----------



## pophead1970

why aren't you finding any?????

Check your apple trees and lilac bushes. Are they flowering??? When they flower is when you'll have the best luck.


----------



## jerrytemple

Pop head everything is blooming in my area flowers on the forest floor may apples 12 inches tall oak leafs bigger than a squirrel's ear. Everything in my timber is in perfect conditions plenty of moisture, moss everywhere, there are plenty of dead trees and last year the timber was thinned there is plenty of nutrition. Rain yesterday and today looking like 70s all next week prolly going to go out tomorrow and Monday.


----------



## young61053

I understand the frustration. I'm there. Was thinking of giving up looking for the year, but each spot differs. Someone found some in Savanna, which is 14 miles from here, but I have nothing. You have to have patience, sometimes the sun just hits them right so they grow earlier. Who knows!!!


----------



## supra8795

Found a few more today. They are extremely spotty so far. I actually found a clump of 6 or 7 tiny greys earlier that I left to grow.


----------



## mister morel

New to this site...
Patience people!!
I wait every year for the oak trees to fully bloom their leaves. Seriously! I don't even go out until this happens. Yeah you can find some here and there but very spotty at best! I'm in the Ogle county area and it looks like maybe Wednesday at the earliest. Good luck shroomheads!!


----------



## lothar47

goillini32

If it's a state park its open for picking, after 1pm if theres turkey hunting in the park. But I would check site specific regulations. Local county parks McHenry co. or Boone co. for example are off limits and you will get ticketed if caught. Same with forest preserves, Cook co. for example.


----------



## murdy

I believe most state parks are open, but, as Lothar says, not until after 1 p.m. if the site allows turkey hunting (there are many that don't). But, there are other classifications of state land, i.e., nature preserve, that may not be open, so figure out what you are dealing with. Most local forest preserves don't allow picking. If in doubt, best beg is to contact the dnr.


----------



## jimware

https://www.facebook.com/IllinoisMyco?ref=ts&amp;fref=ts 

Gary Lincoff, who wrote the Audubon Field Guide to Mushrooms, will speak at the Il Mycological Assoc on May 6th. Gary will focus on morels. He is a GREAT speaker. Check the link above for more information.


----------



## dwak

All you boys already lookin' hard and finding only spotty growth are just stompin' all over the ones you can't see yet. I'm not concerned over my lack of finds so far personally.


----------



## jerrytemple

Went out again today im in northern whiteside. My son and I didn't find anything im thinking more like weds.There was plenty of moisture my pants and shoes were soaked from walking through the timber. looks like 73 degree average all week !


----------



## cvfpd

I have been finding some greys the past couple days here in Rock Island County. I know it's still early. I found a couple at my folks house in Whiteside County as well that we left to grow.


----------



## cvfpd

This is copied from IL DNR's facebook page:
Mushroom Hunters: 

No license is required for mushroom collecting in Illinois, although collectors always need landowner permission and, on public sites, must adhere to approved collecting regulations and hours. 

Collection of mushrooms is allowed in many IDNR state parks and recreation areas, but it is prohibited in any area designated as a dedicated nature preserve. Areas under the jurisdiction of the IDNR that offer spring turkey hunting will not be open to mushroom collecting until after 1 p.m. daily to ensure the safety of all hunters/collectors. Restrictions will apply until the close of the wild turkey hunting seasons on May 9 in the Southern Zone and May 16 in the Northern Zone.

Mushroom hunters are urged to call ahead to the state site they intend to visit to learn of any site-specific regulations regarding mushroom collecting.

State Park web site
http://dnr.state.il.us/lands/landmgt/parks/
Public Lands web site
http://www.dnr.illinois.gov/hunting/Pages/PublicHuntingAreas.aspx
Happy Hunting


----------



## drkdragon

First time morel hunter, did my research and tried my luck today. Went out to Rock Cut State park but after 4 hours of looking I didn't find anything. I am not sure if it was too early or I wasnt looking in the right places, or I didnt wander far enoigh away from the trails.

Without any specifics does anyone have any pointers to help me out?

Thanks!


----------



## supra8795

Don't be mad then Dwak when you don't find many morels this year. You're not finding morels unless you are hunting. When I can spot 20 to 30 pea size morels, I'll gladly turn around and walk back out of my spot.


----------



## dwak

Already found some ^


----------



## jerrytemple

Hey supra since you seem to know more about mushrooms more than anyone else or you think you do. Explain to me why my 47 acre timber isnt producing any mushrooms. Like I said there are plenty of dead trees everywhere!


----------



## camp fire

Jerry. Has your timber produced in the past? What kind of dead trees do you have, and how dead are they? Is it a flat surface or is it on a hill ? What direction does the slope of the land face? What is the soil like?

I found 16 small greys on Friday in Jo Davies county. All were an inch or less in size. The season has just started. Be patient if your land has produced in the past it will again this year.


----------



## picklesvonzipper

<span style="font-family: Georgia">Has anyone been out in McHenry County? Any luck? I've found ticks and onions... that's about it...</span>. 8-O


----------



## ralphmeister

Went on reconnaissance missions over the weekend - the usual spots in Jo Daviess, Carroll, Stephenson. Still quiet, but you can tell from the feel of the woods that the madness will soon begin.

Morel Mushrooms: Find More By Not Doing These Four Things


----------



## jerrytemple

My timber has produced I have a timber that has flat ground then south east and south facing slopes. The soil is heavy dark soil. Almost like peat dirt. I'm guessing there are 100 or more dead trees elms,ash, poplar and huge white oaks. The timber was thinned last year. So there is a lot of giant tree limbs laying on the ground. There are prolly 20 year old dead trees down. They are just crumbling away. I can't walk 20 feet without having to step over a dead tree.


----------



## lizweb

Nothing in DuPage Co. yet.


----------



## supra8795

Jerry do you need me to come hunt your land? lol Anyways depending on where about you are in whiteside maybe my county has had more rain or different temps. I can't really tell you the difference. The only thing I can say is that I am finding them in Lee county. There is no secrets to mushroom hunting. Most of the mushrooms that I have found haven't been deep in the woods.


----------



## boadicea423

'Sup, kids. I was Julie Kane County on the old board. 
I found 2 greys on Friday and my friend found a half free yesterday. I keep hearing conflicting reports - there was a post on Facebook of POUNDS that someone found in N. Illinois (they didn't say which county). Then I read this board and people are saying don't bother yet, you'll kill the babies. Anyway, we poked around for a few hours and didn't come up with much. Too early, picked over - whatever the case I got some good hiking in. 

I'm interested in ramps too this year, but I'm a little hesitant because of how similar the leaves are to lily of the valley. I should do some more research on them - do they smell like onions or leeks, or do they not have a scent? I dug up what I thought might have been a ramp, but it didn't smell like anything so I buried it and decided to wait until I could read up a little bit.


----------



## shroomstalker

Yes, they have a very strong onion/ garlic odor. They will smell you, your car and your house up.they smell great.


----------



## bones kane co_

That they do and taste even better...a word to the wise though. They take a long time (years) to establish so harvest accordingly especially if you are going to take the whole plant (bulb). IMO I think the leaves are just as good as the bulb and I know that if I harvest them carefully they will recover and be around for others to enjoy. I like them rubbed down with grape seed oil and sea salt and roasted briefly on the grill!


----------



## shroomstalker

100% correct bones!!! The greens are better than the bulb!! I like both but my son will eat a whole bowl of the greens and not the bulbs as if the were leaf spinach. Lightly sautéed in oil and butter with Himalayan salt. And yes it does take a long time to get established. And you can wipe them out if you are greedy.Good karma goes a long way in nature. And I will be trying you way for grilling tomorrow. Thanks for sharing. :wink:


----------



## jerrytemple

Actually supra you are welcome to come hunt my land if you would like I'm going out tommorrow maybe take the camera along with.


----------



## dead elm street

Finally found a few around the Galena area today. They were nothing to write home about, but it was great to not get shutout...again Hopefully the weather stays warm and I can find some keepers the next few days.


----------



## scarecrow41

Fam and I drove down to Kankakee River State Park over the weekend from downtown Chicago. Found two small greys...but then found 8 pretty decent sized yellowish greys. 3-4 inchers. They were growing right out of moss patches, some right out in the sun. They were all in one area. Anyways, nice start for us and made it worth the drive. Nice park, too.


----------



## avidangler84

Been going out for the past two weeks in will county. Made maybe 4 trips and have around 115. Worked for them though. No patches or big haul areas really. Mostly grays found some yellows yesterday. Seen several people out where I was who looked like they had some pretty decent finds. A few guys have been killing it but that's not the norm yet. Anyone have any Into on the southern cook county area.!?


----------



## 25lieb

My cousin found about 30-40 today in south western stephenson county. Couple friends of mine found about that many in the stockton area yesterday. Looks like there might be a season after all.


----------



## jalapagos

Hi Folks, I am in the southeast corner of Cook County and there are quite a few morels struggling to make it through the ivy that is in my back yard! So far I've found about 15, but I know there are more hiding. The largest is ~4 inches tall, but most are an inch or so. This is my first year here so the morels were a huge surprise. Unfortunately I've been removing the ivy this winter - probably took out quite a few that way, as well as the ones I stepped on before I knew they were there, but how could I know??? They seem to be living on top of the root system of a large dead spruce that was cut down a year or so ago before I moved in. For the record, I saw the first one on the morning of May 4th. They seem to be growing and popping up regularly, but I really have to scrounge around to find them. I've been snipping a few inches of ivy away around them to keep them from being strangled. The squirrels seem to be knocking some of them over too.

If anyone has any advice about how or when I can safely remove the ivy and not damage the morel system, I would really appreciate it. The section that I pulled the Ivy out of when the ground was wet produced a couple, but not near as many as around the edges of where the ivy is. Most places it is so thick that nothing could possibly get through. The morels are in patches where the ivy is lightest, or where other plants like Virginia bluebells have made an opening.

Thanks!


----------



## jalapagos

Oh, and I think they are blacks? I'll try and post a picture.


----------



## chunks

jalapagos

the best way i have found to remove ivy and not damage anything through trial and error is to wait until the ivy has died which is usually around late october early november. but to safely get to the morels right now is to slowly peel away the ivy from the ground. heres an example, when u pull weeds, if u pull to hard u only get the top half and leave the root system, but if you pull softly and with a little pressure the weed with roots intact come out. i had the same problem you talked about with morels mixed in with ivy and it worked for me i still got morels poppin up in my back yard.


----------



## haufenmist

Nothing in cook county yet. Went 20 miles south to momence and got 60+ in two hours. Most were dry already so I will just dry them the rest of the way. It was 10 degrees warmer down there than here and they had been up a week. The lake keeps it too damn cold at night up here. Maybe this week they will pop.


----------



## jimware

Jerry
Look for elm trees that are still upright and have the bark peeling away. Especially in groups of 3 or more. This is where you will find morels.
Also, when you find morels soak them in water for about 10 minutes, save the water and dump it around any living or sickly looking elms you have. You may need to wait a few years but this will seed your land.


----------



## jalapagos

Thanks so much, Chunks. Just to clarify, did you remove your ivy before they started coming up or do it in the fall? Seems like if I do it now it is so thick and the ground is getting so dry that it would destroy the little guys. Also, just curious, but are your morels everywhere that you have ivy, or are there specific trees they are associated with? About half of the acre property is covered with ivy and woods (mostly maples but i think there are some dead elms) and I am wondering how likely it is that there are morels elsewhere.


----------



## dbowhntr

Found 43 grays yesterday, 2-3". Northern Cook. Found only 2 today. Edges and sunny areas are looking dried out. Could use a splash of rain.


----------



## king bolete

Just found First one In McHenry County Near Algonquin Only one Very small 1"Light gray


----------



## supra8795

Need rain bad around here. Found 20 greys last night but some of them were drying up already. Hopefully we get some rain tonight and tomorrow then hit it hard this weekend.


----------



## mushroomedic

Spent three hours today and did not find ant at all. Stephenson County area. Soil looked good and conditions seemed right just waiting for them to sprout. Anyone else finding any around Freeport/Forreston area?


----------



## umami

Been looking all over the Crystal Lake area of McHenry county and havn't been able to find one. Found one pheasant back and a cluster of honeys though. This is my first season looking for morels and the biggest problem I have is identifying Elms. I've seen the youtube video of the dead elms but I still can't identify the bark patterns correctly. I've looked around mayapples and elms as well and have not had any luck. Does anyone know of any good parks in McHenry county that have lots of elms?


----------



## king bolete

Hey ( UMami) I live in Crystal Lake Myself. There isn't too many parks around here , With Good Elmtree's . My suggestion Is To look at the state parks nearby. There is few within an hour drive. Good luck


----------



## ralphmeister

Hey, Medic. My experience is the same. Nothing in Baileyville. Oakdale is beautiful but barren. Seems like all the pieces are in place, except: RAIN! (IMHO.)


----------



## bluffguy

just got skunked in the bluffs south of savanna. a few babies but nothing to pick. every thing else is up but it's already getting dry. a little rain may be needed before we see any flush around here.


----------



## umami

@king bolete, what do you recommend go north towards Wisconsin, or head to lake/cook county parks. Have you tried moraine hills or the hollows?


----------



## young61053

Nothing east of Mt. Carroll yet, but I hear that some have been found in Savanna. I keep checking my spots, maybe after the rain today.


----------



## king bolete

Hey umami I think Next 2 weekends should be Good Around here . Heading out This afternoon To check things out I let you know. Went to moraine state park Couple of times It is a good park With good-looking Elms And a lot of Morels in the right time. I live Five minutes from Hollows Never When thar to look for morels only fish thar , I don,t see to many good trees thar.


----------



## supra8795

Found about 20 more greys last night. Found a 2 headed morel too. Hopefully we get some more rain.


----------



## rob

Umami,you can to Wisco if you want probably the SW part is starting to produce now but it's just strting from everythin I've seen and read.I'm in SE wisco if you don't have them in Lake/Cook or Mchenry chances are we don't have'em yet either.We're further north and it's been dry here.This rain over the next coupl of days is going to start it all the signs are there with the exception of Lilacs Blooming where I am,I'm getting asparagus but no shrooms.Going hunting for 'em later today or Sat.


----------



## king bolete

I agree Rob If there Isn't any"Lake or Coke or McHenry County's Don't waste your time to North. Although I found the first One and McHenry County A few days back And Found 20 more Grays Last night In N.cook County Forest preserve All about 2 to 3 inches tall. Not a big score But they come in. Happy hunting


----------



## lothar47

Been finding 1-2 inch grays in northern Mchenry/Boone Co. All in full sunny sites, so definitely well on the way. Got rain yesterday and last night, hope they grow by the weekend. Start looking now, they are out there for sure.


----------



## smurf

So i think i found a good area. soil seems right. tons of old dead elms. undisturbed forest. but its close to a creek and i think it might flood during big spring rains. thaughts anyone?


----------



## dbowhntr

Smurf, if the area floods regularly blow it off. If it only floods now and again you might find some.

Had a good day today, found 175; mostly grays, but also a few nice blonds. Most in the 3" range a few 4". They are coming up in clusters, a really good sign in my experience. Found multiple clusters with anywhere from 3 to 9 growing from a common base. Five hours of hiking in the woods today and it was like the blink of an eye I was having so much fun. Anybody who gets out this weekend in northern IL should be able to find some the rain last night really kicked things into gear. &gt;&gt;&gt;-----------&gt;


----------



## young61053

I am checking a dead elm tree and where my morel's came up last year. NOTHING!! Let me know where they are!


----------



## mtnman1946

I live in Kendall County. I've been finding less and less each year in what used to be my hot spot. Does an area just wear out or has someone found my spot?


----------



## got no morels

I can't find any in Kane county help me..! Somebody anybody help me


----------



## got no morels

Anyone from Pingree grove...


----------



## iblewit

How far North in Cook Cty. are people finding them? I'm in Northern Cook and have been shut out the last two days. Anyone ever had success in Beck Lake?


----------



## skunksalot

King, before you brag about your success in forest preserves anymore and in turn promote others to follow suit. I'd like to let everyone know it is considered poaching. That means it is an illegal,criminal and punishable practice. They are called "preserves" for a reason.


----------



## sequoia22

Skunksalot, actually you are not allowed to pick morels in "Nature" Preserves, not "Forest" Preserves. Every county has it's own "rules" when it comes to morels. I know what the state law is, but each county prioritizes their commitments to the state law. Especially since they are already underfunded and understaffed, it is impractical to enforce such restrictions. It relies on the responsible individual to respect nature and leave only their footprints. "Preserves" are there for "us" to enjoy nature at it's finest and if we take the time to look closely enough to find a morel here and there, then that is our reward from nature and "Her" way of saying "Thank you" for becoming so intimate with me! In other words..."Lighten Up Francis!", seriously. Most people on this site are not "Poachers", just in love with the journey and rewarding experience of a walk in the woods and enjoying the adventure!


----------



## skunksalot

Seqouoia, my post wasn't a stab at the majorityHowever I dont consider 20 at night (after hours) a few found on a nature walk. For sure ALL Cook, Will, Du Page forest preserves are a no no. I think Kankakee forest preserves allow it but I just call or em for any policy if in doubt. Absolutely people need to be responsible and I think a good start is respect the law (enforceable or not0 As the population grows and the sport is gaining popularity an already understaffed and underfunded resource will become even more stressed. I am a life long resident of Cook county and sadly watch many aspects of the preserves deteriorate. year after year. There are PLENTY of places that are suitable, sustainable and legal both near and far.


----------



## themachine

Cook County

http://goo.gl/Edrhy
http://goo.gl/cSRcE


----------



## king bolete

Hey 'skunksalot'Thanks for the info I'm pretty sure Then everybody from this website Did not know that forest preserve are off-limits  And I'm pretty sure Then everybody in cook County Picking Morels In legal State Parks In cook county There is so many of them(I'm pretty sure You did not found any this year And you frustrated That doesn't mean you have to pick on people)


----------



## mattolsen

Cook County is on fire! I went out yesterday for an hour and I stopped picking because we had a mother's day party. I was practically stepping on some because they were everywhere. 

I got around 200+ yellows/greys and probably left 200 more to grab today. 

All found on slopes, around 50-150ft into the woods. There were mini water trenches made from rainfall and greenery on both sides of it. Most found were in between or next to these runoffs, especially when there was a dead elm near. Sizes ranged from little babies to 4"+.


----------



## bshroomin4life

Found 100 yesterday in Jo Daviess county. Small greys and decent yellows. Lot of them growing in clusters. As many ass13 found in a 12 in area. Looking to be a good season


----------



## skunksalot

King, Tis true, I Haven't found any on 3 separate trips but this is my first time ever. I don't have the eye for them yet. Also unaware of how plentiful they are. I have taken the time to do some resesrch in order to help me, but I am fruitless. Not really fustrated yet and I don't mean to shame or pick on people. I truely owe the forest preserve system for my passion of nature. Espesially growing up in heavily populated Cook county. I'm in southern cook. If you aren't too far north, got time for a drink this week?


----------



## avidangler84

Found 100 today!! All yellows. Seems to be pretty hot right now. Hopefully some rain this week that will keep things going. Found about 60 in one area and 40 in another. Both areas rather large maybe 100x50 each. Made it a little tough as the under growth is tall. Soil was sandy and somewhat damp. Most were in areas that were heavier wooded with open areas of downed trees and plant growth. How's southern cook county doing? Are all the grays done popping up yet? Btw it IS illegal to take mushrooms from the forest preserve. At least in most county forest preserve. Whoever seen the cameras on the trees in will county.... Those are NOT looking for mushroom hunters. They are for environmental surveys. Usually turtles etc.


----------



## avidangler84

Found 100 today!! All yellows. Seems to be pretty hot right now. Hopefully some rain this week that will keep things going. Found about 60 in one area and 40 in another. Both areas rather large maybe 100x50 each. Made it a little tough as the under growth is tall. Soil was sandy and somewhat damp. Most were in areas that were heavier wooded with open areas of downed trees and plant growth. How's southern cook county doing? Are all the grays done popping up yet? Btw it IS illegal to take mushrooms from the forest preserve. At least in most county forest preserve. Whoever seen the cameras on the trees in will county.... Those are NOT looking for mushroom hunters. They are for environmental surveys. Usually turtles etc. I have found 220+ in the past couple weeks.


----------



## conquista

Good for you avidangler! Are you finding them on slopes. southern facing? Dead elms the usual indicators?
I think The Skunk man wants to keep everyone out of his public spots. 
I sure hope I do half as well as you!


----------



## king bolete

Hey Skunksalot Thanks for the drink offer But I don't drink And I live Far north. All I try to Say in my reply to you Then Everybody knows The it illegal to pick anything from Forest preserves . Although I wish you Will worry more about People Who go there on weekends And leave garbage all over them, Then the Morels pickers Who have As much respect to the Forest As me and you. I think we should leave this subject here. Thanks for reply and Good luck to everybody.


----------



## avidangler84

I found some on the south facings slopes but most of them near the openings in the woods. Some not far off the road maybe 50ft! Dead elms were in the area but none right near them. (which is diff from some spots I usually go). Seen several people in the same area last week all seemed to be doin pretty well. Will County. On the same note I would love to see people keep the garbage out of the parks as well. It's terrible and people are pigs. It's unfortunate.


----------



## dbowhntr

Found about 275 yesterday in southern Cook county, many big yellows in the 4-5" range. Lots of clusters. Found a lot of them under sycamores and also maples. Never found them under those types of trees before. Two more trees to add to the list of places I've found morels over the years. I have now found morels under dead elms, as well as live ash, apple, hawthorne, dogwood, cottonwood, yellow poplar, sycamore and maple trees. I still key in on the dead elms, though the way they were coming up under those sycamores I found yesterday, I am going to be thinking about those a lot more.

Oh, and all of you need to stop poaching in the forest preserves, stop playing that loud music and get off my lawn you damn kids!


----------



## archiebrown

First post but had to share. Went out in Downers Grove area yesterday and found 14 nice ones. 2 small greys and a dozen very nice yellows. About 3/4 lb total. Can't post a pic they're in my fridge soaking getting ready for a room and scrambled egg sandwich Monday morning.


----------



## david - sw il

Appreciate the reports dbowhntr, I've always used your finds to judge the season in N IL. Sounds like you're tearing them up! I've had a lot of finds under silver and hard maples in the past, and some under sycamores as well. I've found some great clusters under sugar maples, I came across a tree in 2008 that had a lot of 4s, 5s and 6s and one with 11. Some other trees I've had success with are black cherry, red oak, and shagbark hickory. But definitely don't seek those species out. I also suspect black morels associate with white oaks, but not certain. I've also found a lot of blacks in groves of paw paws, but that may just be a coincidence. I find a lot of half-frees under dogwoods some years.

I'm headed to NW IL later next week to hunt with Patrick in his honey hole. Looks like we're going to hit it good...


----------



## charlie

Hey guys I'm totally new to this and could use a littl help. I've been out a few hours every day this week and for quite a while. I have also tried several different settings and covered alot of ground. Im near Chicago Ridge Mall and a bunch of forest preserves.... HA. But I still haven't evev found one. Please Help!


----------



## carpet crawler

Found over 150 half frees today in flat open spots and a few nice greys in some south facing hills


----------



## dwak

Nice, what county were the half frees in? I've only found one of those here in Kane Co in all my years of looking.


----------



## dbowhntr

I found about two dozen half-frees on Saturday but I didn't bring them home. Personally, I don't think they taste as good as the gray/yellow kind and if they are not super fresh they seem to taste kind of "fishy" but maybe that's just me. They are mostly stem anyways and they are pretty fragile, so by the time I get home they are usually just a pile of broken pieces.

@David SW IL: always happy to share info on how the season is going for me. I get out a lot and really put on the miles, in northern Will, southern all the way to northern Cook, into Lake county and sometimes Jo Daviess. I'm like a lot of people here--love to get out there and feed this addiction called morel hunting and just plain enjoy the outdoors.


----------



## morelroad

Im thinking about going out after work in the lacon area, anyone see any new flushes since the weekend? A lot i found Thurs, Friday were getting old.


----------



## charlie

I went out again today for 4 hours and am still holding an empty bag. I am a newbie around 95th and Harlem. Can someone please point me in a better direction.


----------



## shroomdonger

Morelroad, i found some fresh yellows by Putnam on sunday, Lacon should still be good i would guess.


----------



## blueberrylady

Hey Charlie, I have been hunting for about 4 years. I have covered miles and miles and have found maybe 50 total in my whole career as a shroomer. My advise is keep getting out there and looking. Last year I was ready to sit down and cry out of frustration and within minutes found a huge Morel.


----------



## boadicea423

Thanks, everyone for the ramp advice! I appreciate that you all pointed out how long they can take to establish so I don't go overboard. 

Still not a whole lot for me yet, but I have been extremely busy this year. I've got a full time job now, whereas last year I was pretty minimally employed and out in the woods almost daily. I checked out in DeKalb County over the weekend, Mother's Day to be exact. New territory for me. No luck, but I was also not very motivated for some reason. This weekend I have no commitments, no engagements, no nothing. I'll finally plant my garden and get some good hunting in!


----------



## bluffguy

The season is on in Carroll. Picked about 3 lbs of small to medium yellows last night. mosquitos ferocious. most were found on the lower parts of the bluffs. Slope aspect not consistent.


----------



## dan stef outdoors

We're bangin em in Will County this year, although about 2 weeks late. With last nite's rain, the next few days should be another chance. But we are getting towards the end of the season.


----------



## harpenter

Still finding some in the Quad Cities. Hope we can get another week out of the season.


----------



## shroomhunting

Here's my report for Northern IL today...

South hills are peaking with some yellows beginning to dry a bit, but still pretty fresh. North hills are a mix of mature yellows and greys and everything in between. Lot's of morels growing in clusters, which is a good sign of a healthy soil temp and moisture content. This is a very good year for this part of the state. Looking forward to a few more days of picking. See you tomorrow morning David. Probably picked somewhere between 12-15lbs so far today, but there will still be plenty left. 

I'm off to see if I can manage 20lbs before the end of the day. Get out in the woods!


----------



## illinois harvester

Northern Illinois is a couple weeks behind its typical season, either we have the heat and not the rain or vice versa, northeastern illinois is probably another week out but there are little yellows and greys popping out. be patient, Im guessing next week we should see a huge crop


----------



## dan stef outdoors

We are almost done in Will County. Found a few last night that have already started to go bad. Head north!!


----------



## carpet crawler

Found 3 pounds of nice yelows this A.M. Open spot on a north facing hill. 8-O


----------



## shroomdonger

Found fresh yellows this morning in northern Bureau county.


----------



## ralphmeister

It's like an obsession. Every day I think, "That's it. I've harvested enough morels. No need to go back out." But the next day, there I am looking for more. I guess there are worse addictions. :wink: 
Morel Mushrooms: Find More By Not Doing These Four Things


----------



## dwak

It really is. It's not just with that either. I usually can't get myself to go home until it's getting dark. I just keep thinking "I'm just gona look under this one more tree, oh look at that tree, ok just THIS one more tree." And it goes on like that into eternity. The other day I walked for 7 hours straight. But yea, there are worse addictions for sure. Ha


----------



## phillip bags

Anybody know what the going rate per pound is in Chicago this year? 

If anyone is looking to buy morels in bulk for resale, please let me know and we can work something out to benefit both sides. Thank you very much.

P. Bags


----------



## dan stef outdoors

Found 3 yesterday starting to rot, whah, whah, whaaaa. sucks.


----------



## newbe t

First time posting but have been following for a couple months. I found my first morel, THEY REALLY DO EXIST, I have about 10 acres in western Ogle County and have been searching a couple hours every day or every other day for over a month and today was going to be my last day for this season at least, but now things have changed. Its funny how finding just one reinvigorates the drive. I will try to post a pic, I had already cut it in half so it looks like two but unfortunately its just one. I think last nights rain brought it out and more rain is predicted so i'll check again tomorrow. My advice to other newbies like me, don't give up. It was on north side of a line of trees, 6' in off a mowed trail, not much cover.


----------



## newbe t

sorry, cant figure out how to post pics,


----------



## umami

Hey folks finally found a decent pile of morels, about 20 yellows and grays at my grandpa's in Lake Geneva. I noticed some of them had what I think is mold on them, it is a white fuzz. Is this edible? If not can it be trimmed off and the rest of the mushroom saved?


----------



## morehel

White Fuzz? Where did you find them in a basement? 

Slice Morel lengthwise, in half. Clean out any roly-poly, spiders, ants, centipedes or any other undesirable wildlife ( I found a bivouac of ants in one). Rinse in cold water (some add salt. Eh, don't think necessary.) One can use a salad spinner if very careful. Dry thoroughly, with paper or dish towel. Gently tap for remaining creatures Be gentle, what falls off is gone, what stays is protein. First look for - remaining dirt, moss, "fuzzy white mold", slugs and rotten parts - then trim with sharp parring knife. 

Slice and prepare as desired. I stuffed the halves, with another member's recipe (of course, slightly modified); fine chopped, sausage, onion and mushroom, sautéd down. let to cool and mixed with cream cheese. Then stuffed the halves placed on a cast-iron pan morels down. Little butter and olive oil for flavor and non-stick, also a little cholesterol. I put my pan right on the grill after cooking my steaks. After the water cooks out they are ready. 

Sprinkle some parmesan and little fresh parsley. I served them on a leaf of lettuce. You know what to do with them next, Right? 

Next time think I'll try something different. Maybe just breadcrumbs and cheese with a little drip of salsa? or olive tapenade? hmmmmmm? Ahhh! cant wait for next season.

Cheers all Morel heads!


----------



## louise

Found some! I think they are "yellow". I'm def a newbie.. what say you about these folks:  

I am located in the Bloomingdale/Schaumburg, IL area. 

Not sure if that photo will work. We'll see.


----------



## trapsteve

Been following this site for a couple months, thought I'd post, found 58 yellows on Thursday may 16th and on the 17th found 178 yellows.


----------



## littlefoot

Unbelievable. After weeks of looking and zilch! Just decided that with the rains it might be still possible and happily I just found 3 - one yellow medium, slightly dry; one nice larger yellow, fresh, 4" ; one slightly mashed (by knee, dang!) medium yellow. Who would have guessed? I 'd still be out there except came the thunder and the rain. Don't know how to post pictures or I would - you'll just have to take my word for it! I will definitely be out early in the morning.


----------



## littlefoot

Sorry. I found the three in DeKalb county - May 22, my first find of the season. I thought the TAG would post DeKalb county but it didn't show. I like to know where people are when they have their finds.


----------



## blueberrylady

Just got my first find for this year. Almost 2 lbs in one area. Went out this morning thinking I would give it one last shot. Thought for sure that this would be the year I didn't find any. Southeast Dupage Co


----------



## dbowhntr

Last time I went out was Friday, 5/17, found about 75. Most were decent a few nice and fresh, some starting to dry and another dozen or so were too far gone to pick. One beauty was enough to fill my hand, bigger than a baseball and really meaty. I think I'm done for this year, found over 700. Sounds like there could still be some out there worth picking, though.

One thing I feel I must comment on. In another post there is a link to a list of four things not to do if you want to be more successful. One of those things is the suggestion to not weigh yourself down with unecessary bulk. Good idea, in general. However, it specifically mentions to not bring water, as if this will make hunters more successful. This is horrible, irresponsible advice. Always bring water, folks. Always. 16 ounces of water weighs one pound; carrying that will not tire you out in any appreciable way and it is something that your body needs in the most critical way. Always. Bring. Water.


----------



## david - sw il

Late report but better than never. Patrick and I just plain tore it up in N IL last weekend! We picked over 40 pounds, just incredible morel hunting. 2 different dead elms had 200+ under them, one 8 pounds and the other between 5-6. Several other trees had 80-100. We couldn't empty our bags fast enough!

Pics are of the two monster puker trees, and my half of the haul - 18 pounds. Patrick brought home 25 pounds, which included what he found on his own on Thursday.


----------



## morelo

Very nice! Just please don't tell us you were on public property lol


----------



## dont_tell_morel

We just about didn't go hunting yesterday, but then I remembered my Dad's comment, "People make the mistake of stopping to hunt too early." He was right. Found several pounds of huge morels in DuPage. Yum! We're going to experiment this time by wrapping some in bacon, and filling them with goat cheese for a Memorial Day morel "banquet."


----------



## carpet crawler

My buddy went out today and found 70 coming up through the pine needles.Half were good the other were to far gone.Winnebago County.CC 8-O


----------



## umami

Just moving this thread back to the home page. I'm getting excited, should only be a few more weeks. :lol:


----------



## shroomdonger

Yeah buddy! I'm right at I-80. Found some trillium and devils urn today, should be into the greys in a few weeks


----------



## 25lieb

I was walking around Lake Le-Aqua-Na (Lena) late last night and there was not much vegetation at all. Pretty bare way up here.


----------



## bing

Raining here in Adams County. Mayflowers are up and S exposures are showing a few dandelions. Wish I had the time for a trip to Lake and Cook Counties this year. Was Stationed in Lake County before I retired in 2007. Was home for the 2006 season. Hunted all the forest preserves (didn't know it was illegal until I came across a fellow shcroomer covered in head to toe in camo-would have never seen him except for the mesh bag full of big yellows at his feet). He cautioned me that Rangers would take my mushrooms and give me a citation. I went home and camo'd up. That year was amazing. Was a real mellow, humid and rainy year. Picked from May 2nd to June 6th. Lost track of the poundage. In some areas if you found a dead elm you found mushrooms. For those with access to Great Lakes Naval Station... Was a honey Hole (The large draw that runs down to the marina). Good Luck up there!!!


----------



## avidangler84

Walked the woods for a few hours Friday in will county. Everything looks so dead and gloomy. Very little growing. Im sure it will come on fast though. Hopefully we get this rain headed this way. With temps in the 40s-50s this week that's not going to help but it'll be here faster then we think. Can't wait!!!


----------



## metal

It will be at least until May 1st before we see anything in Cook/DuPage/Will counties (give or take a week). I'm not even hiking any forest preserves yet. I know where to go and when to go, so no use trampling anything, although a nice hike would be nice. As David from S.W. Illinois say's, dandelions are a good indicator as well as lilacs and redbud trees blooming. I go by my soil thermometer as my indicator and wait for 3-5 day's in a row of 55 degrees at night, then I journey out. Good luck all. Please, Please, Please, don't litter. If you cant hike out with your garbage, then don't hike with it in the woods.


----------



## dan stef outdoors

No matter where you are, watch the lilac bushes- when the lilacs are bloomin, get in the woods! We've been getting the giant yellows for about a week now. They should be poppin up north near the WI border. if not, any day now. and this rain is going to help. get tips and recipes at www.danstefoutdoors.com.


----------



## pearhead

I found a cpl lbs of greys last thur n Fri all around dead elms and on a southern slope near the top of it where the ground flattened out. UP IN OREGON IL!!! Get out there ppl!!! :mrgreen:


----------



## shroomdonger

My cousin is new to shroomin. He lives in DeKalb and I'm trying to find a few areas for him to go look. Our schedules and the price of gas make it difficult to get together for a hunt. Is there any parks or public timber up that way? Thanks and good luck hunting everyone!


----------



## enicholsrg

I work in Dekalb but never hunted out that way. They should be boomin right now though. Just found about 100 the past two days near Cary


----------



## yobooinc

Just found some growing in the yard in Beach Park, Il. Almost ran them over with the mower.


----------



## david - sw il

Had an awesome weekend of mushroom hunting in N IL this past weekend! Patrick's honey hole never fails. We picked just shy of 50 pounds, got into some big fat yellows. Some of the finds were kinda past their prime but a lot of fresh ones including some small greys. Definitely a second flush with the cooler weather. Not the best season, the patches were kind of spotty. We came across a lot of great looking elms that didn't produce and 2 of our best hillsides didn't flush at all including an elm that produced 8 pounds last season. But that's the way it goes, we made due and still had great success. Gotta love it!

Here's our half of the take, got 20 pounds bagged up and some for the dehydrator too.



Some of the big yellows


----------



## dan stef outdoors

Damn dude - that's awesome. How in the hell do you find dead elms?


----------



## shutdown

What type of scale do you use to weigh all of those?


----------



## carpet crawler

Found between 20-30 pounds the last ten days.Went out this A.M. and found 23 some fresh......some not. Haven't had time to post with being out in the woods and work.Maybe head north next weekend.Average year for me in Northern Illinois.CC


----------



## freshfizzle

Fout 6 in Rock Island County, still a little dry very small ones almost not worth picking.


----------



## freshfizzle

Found 6 in Rock Island County, still a little dry very small ones almost not worth picking.


----------



## aholder

Im in Ogle County. Last year my season started on May 8 and lasted until the end of May. This year none of my reg spots have popped yet. All the signs are there.....


----------



## freshfizzle

seems like with the temps falling this week it might put the season into shock no? AHOLDER?


----------



## mr yellow

Hey AHolder, that's funny, last year my season started April 27th in Ogle county! Looks like the same for this year!


----------



## dwak

I found a few early risers on April 14th last year...nothing so far this year. Starting to get a little antsy.


----------



## morelmaster22

Hey all. My wife and I have some morel mushrooms we want to give away. We have quite a bit combined from a group hunt, too much for ourselves. If you want some free for your family and such, we will freeze and ship em' out. Please limit to two pounds per person. I will take this post down when we run out.

Give me a call: (208) 577 -0207

Ask for Linus.


----------



## dwak

^ WOW! 8-O


----------



## astral-morel

Has anyone found any yet or will they start popping up in early may?


----------



## smguffer

i dont know if i would trust morelmaster ... that picture was taken from a video on youtube that was posted last year. 

the guy in the picture's name is Tom, not Linus

could be the same guy. i'd just be cautious 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wExamBNyyHg


----------



## masonrymaster

Good call smguffer, Tom sure did find a lot of mushrooms in that video. I guess yellows are up in will county, my brother got some today, not a ton but enough, he got some small greys as well. Good luck, I am thinking the season is going to go by fast, might be over around these parts in 10 days tops.


----------



## papa smurf

Found 6 1-2" Blondes today in Whiteside County . Was only out for about an hour. Went to my usual spots. Theyre there. Small . But they"re there .

I plan to really start looking next weekend after all the warmth this week. We still have plenty of a season left. We are only getting started.


----------



## avidangler84

I can't imagine there are any yellows up in will county considering there's barely any grays.... Just sayin.


----------



## papa smurf

Went back out again this afternoon to a different spot ( WHITESIDE COUNTY ) and found another Dozen Greys and Blondes .
Blondes are found in Direct sunlight. The greys are being found under bushes . Tend to be on a slight slope with either a fallen Elm at top of slope or near the area . Leafy ground cover . 

All are thumb sized 1-2" on average .


----------



## chelios

52 greys and yellows just south of Monmouth yesterday.


----------



## papa smurf

I believe we are in for a decent season. 

Dandelions are just now starting to bloom in middle of yards. ( Dont be fooled by dandelions alomg side walks or houses as this area tends to warm faster than the middle of your yard would. 
Season from my experience goes as long as the dandelions are in bloom until they go to seed. 

That is honestly very close to when they will begin to wind down. Granted you may still be able to find more , but by then your talking late May first week of June and the weeds are are so high it may not be worth your time.


----------



## mtnman1946

I just started morel hunting 10 years ago and know enough to know when I don’t know enough. I stumbled on to a great 10 acre wood lot in Kendall County Illinois, with elms and apple trees in abundance. That 1st year I found over 200. That went on for a few years. Then slowly but surely my finds started dwindling. Last year I found 5. Friends of mine are finding them by the dozens and more in areas not to far from mine. My question is pretty simple. Does an area just run dry or has someone stumbled onto my honey hole? Thanks, Dennis


----------



## northcentral

mtnman1946,
Sorry to hear that but yes morels will start to get less and less abundant at that site. I read a book written by a professional mushroom harvester and they wrote how certain tress wont produce as much chemicals year after year. Some times one year wont have a morel at all. My friends dad can concur with this. They have 160 acres of land and 30 years ago, morels would be out in the grassy bottom of the woods. He says first year it was just covered. We went there this past wknd and found 15 total over 3 hours of hiking. Also, we have a sycamore in our neighbors yard that typically produces 5-10 morels a each year. Last year nothing came up but this year there are already 9. Strange world of morels!


----------



## dan stef outdoors

Same story for me...I have a spot where I turkey hunt in Franklin County. 6 years ago I found close to 100 in a small little patch of woods. I check it every single year when I'm down there for turkey season, and still have never found another one there since our first jackpot. Frustrating.


----------



## papa smurf

Yes . I too have had the same issue . Could find them like crazy one year in a certain area , then nothing the next .

Lately though I have been finding them in the same general area , but I'm sure it will slowly die down , only to have a new area start producing heavy. 

It's a constant cycle .


----------



## dan stef outdoors

That's why it pays to always continue to look for new spots and not just rely on the old ones!


----------



## avidangler84

Dan have u been finding much in grundy county? This seems like it's taking forever. I guess I'm just anxious lol


----------



## gans jager

My indicator trees say this weekend.

The reasons a patch of morel woods produces less in time could be due to any/all of the following:

1) No suitable habitat for mycelia - lack of the proper trees. Dutch Elm Disease is a double-edged sword.

2) Bad timing. Going back on the same date may have the woods in an earlier of later phase given climate change.

3) Removal of spores. If you haul away the spores in a plastic bag, how do you expect them to repopulate the woods?


----------



## jack-o-lantern

To point 3- yes use an open mesh bag for collection!! it spreads Fungi spore as you hunt and doesn't heat up and soften them.


----------



## gans jager

I am in Southern Kane, by the way.

Rule of thumb:

The new leaves should be developed enough for you to tell the difference between live and dead elm trees at a distance.

I am going out this afternoon for the first foray of the season. Might find some blacks...


----------



## mr yellow

Ogle County...This weekend we should be seeing the first of the grays start to pop with regularity!! Good luck!!


----------



## big jlin

Winnabago County... Went out after work and found 2 little greys about the size of my pinky.


----------



## rootbeerfan67

Found 8 black ones in Kane County. They were small and very hard to see. Found them in one of my usual spots. Think we need a little rain and they will be popping.


----------



## gans jager

No luck in South Kane today. Three hours of hiking bliss - nothing yet.

This weekend!


----------



## astral-morel

Found 6 morels in my backyard(I feel, that is only the beginning). I laid down a couple morel spore slurries, one good(threw some morels in a gallon of water for 24-48 hours), the other great(Boiled water for 10 minutes, threw in a tablespoon of salt(Inhibits the growth of bacteria).

Then the whole morel mushrooms for 24-48 hours(Probably had 100 billion spores germinate with this recipe, the former around 10 billion(I believe 40,000 spores per mushroom get produced, per hour, using this method). I doubted it would even work but I found a nice juicy one growing off moss, under an apple tree(First morel ever picked). ;-)

Then 5(One got eaten by something, stem was left), more produced close by off basic dirt &amp; leaves. I'm probably going to hose down my entire back &amp; front yard to get the moisture going, hopefully more produce. 

Try this website for growing them(http://madbioneer.blogspot.com/2011/02/spore-mass-slurry.html). If you want to grow them in your area, works great on anything really(Compost bins, soil, wood spawn(Chopped up wood basically), etc).

Also, mesh-bags, which are mentioned in this topic, are great for the above(Spore slurried morels). After you're done making the mixture, you can take those ssm's, place them into a mesh-bag &amp; tie it around a line. So air &amp; wind toss spores all over the place.

Dandelions are a great indicator(When they're growing in the center of yard), of when morels are up.

That is all, happy morel mushroom hunting!


----------



## jack-o-lantern

About 40 years ago a friend of my fathers in Coldwater Mi. thought he found a way to raise Morels, it was written up in the local paper how if he was successful he would be rich.The following year when it was time to produce a crop it failed ,his hopes dashed.To this day no one has been successful farming Morels that is why restaurants pay independent hunters for their Morels they can't buy them from large farmer because their are none.I am not saying this slurry thing does not produce some Morels just don't think success would be on a large scale.


----------



## jbiff79

What you just said is way wrong . There is a company in Michigan that has a patent on growing morels. You can look this up with a simple google search . I'm not saying it can be done by anybody but is it being done as we speak .


----------



## spack

Are there regulations for hunting morels in forest preserves? Or Can you take them from the forest preserves?


----------



## gans jager

Forest Preserves?

Call them. They will be happy to tell you.

Something to remember when you find a bunch-o-shrooms:
Check around your own yard for the trees that are flowering. Next year, you will know when to look.


----------



## pmor1322

Found 15 greys last night in Winnebago Co. With temps and rain in the forecast it should be a great next week to ten days. Hit the woods now is the time!


----------



## jack-o-lantern

jbiff...http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Morchella check the last sentence in the section about Morels being abundant after forest fires.


----------



## paulb

looks like the weather will cooperate this weekend. Next week will be warm and I believe the shrimp will start up here in cook co. I've been out twice but it is still a bit cool at night.


----------



## carpet crawler

Been out four times in Winnebago County.Have found 48.45 greys and three small yellows!Leaving tomorrow for the mushroom festival in Ottawa.Anyone else going?


----------



## jbiff79

Jacko latern my comment has nothing to do with morels growing from forest fires . I am already aware of that, somebody above said that morels have never been grown by a person which is a lie because they have been grown by man . Just cuz you can't doesn't mean it's impossible.


----------



## m_ m_

I'm near Galena Illinois and we hit a south facing slope yesterday and got 40 small grays and yellows, so it's on up here. The rain in the forecast will be welcome.


----------



## halfbreed63

Going to Ottawa tomorrow. Can't wait to get down there. Doing the hunt on Sunday also.


----------



## astral-morel

For the morel spore slurry, forgot to mention molasses, but that last website link I posted has everything covered. Found 4 more morels today(9 in total, 2 under leaves, 2 under apple tree). 

I believe they're all black morels. I also found a nice collection of devils urn growing. What many people said in this topic about them being hidden under leaves is true, &amp; other flora as well. I let a daddy long legs take one morel(It was making a nest out of it). ;-)

Moisturizing helps with regular water but I'm willing to bet rain water does a better job because it has must have chemicals for most flora. I might try taking some regular water &amp; mixing it with missing chemicals for more morels. Have a great day all!


----------



## papa smurf

Any one finding any good numbers yet??

How about size?? I went out with my brother today in Savanna , Illinois along the river , for about 2 hrs and found nothing. The area looks great , but nothing . Also ran into some heavy downpours and lightning .

Think there'll be another flush?? Not looking to good around here. I've only found 20 total so far this year , and most were 2-3" at best.

Kinda bummed , I'd be well over 100 by now in a normal year . 


I guess we'll have to wait and see what happens with all this rain we're supposed to get and a little heat .


----------



## shroomdog

I was out in Cook county looking for about 2 hours on Saturday. The ground was too dry. I ran into some other hunters in the middle of nowhere and talked about 30 minutes. It's really cool to run into other mushroom freaks. Anyway they didn't find any either. I'm guessing next weekend after this rain.


----------



## rootbeerfan67

Found 8 small ones on 4/29 and another 10 on 5/2 in Kane county. They are very small and extremely hard to see. Good rain last night and should see better activity this week.


----------



## drstalker123

I found around 10 smallish greys Sunday the 3rd here in northern Il looks like they just emerged ,they were on a south facing slope


----------



## drstalker123

How do I post pictures from my iPhone gallery here?


----------



## oakparke

Found about 20 healthy greys about 2" - 4" in height at lunch today near lemont. this rain hit at the right time.


----------



## kwick

There Heeeeaaarrrrrr..... Was talking to a customer today, an older gent, who said he can't hunt Morels any more. I told him how I love it. He said "Ill give you locations if I can have some" I said Sure (of course). Found about 30 good size greys in under 15 min!!! Right off the bat! Brought all of them to him and told him Id be back in the next few days. They are all his as far as Im concerned! Just love the hunt and the trust factor!


----------



## dan stef outdoors

Kwick - you lucky bastard. Let me know if you need any help, ha ha!! I found 70 little greys on Sunday. Struck out on my first 3 honey holes and was going home, but decided to try ONE more spot. bingo. NEVER give up! Just waiting on the yellows.


----------



## morehel

Here comes the rain. Here comes the rain. Its alright! 

Found two yesterday but was very dry. This should pop the buggers out of the ground!


----------



## papa smurf

Finding good sized yellows in Whiteside county. But NOT large quantities ...

Need private property , or an area that is not so over picked. 

Going to Savanna Illinois on Thursday to take another look. ( was there on Sunday and got caught up in the heavy rain ) . 
Hoping this time around We can actually find something. 

Going to check a couple different areas, and possibly even heading up to the Bluffs .


----------



## dan stef outdoors

Got 20 tonight, had my morels ninjas helping out. Bigger greys and a few yellows. It's on in Will County!


----------



## into the bush

Its about 6:30 here in Mchenry county Il, about to head out for my second foray the first was unproductive. Ill post my finds from today ill be hitting walworth county wi as well


----------



## luckyducky

Whiteside yesterday morning


----------



## into the bush

Nothing this am im hopeful for the early evening tho...i have a few more spots...the hunt continues


----------



## tapples

i got 205 mushrooms last weekend. anybody got an idea of how long i have till season is over?


----------



## astral-morel

Apparently when dandelions start blooming, that's when the season is almost over. Have a good day all!


----------



## tsperry

I found my first ones today... they are the grey ones too... so we have at least a week or more...I am in cook county by ohare


----------



## morel rat

@ Astrat-Morel dandelions we havem in wiscosin but no Morels yet...so you can throw that theory out the window... lol


----------



## shrim

I'll be checking out some of my spots in DuPage Saturday morning. Figure these two hot days will help them pop.


----------



## morehel

@ Morel Rat, The theory is when the dandelions go to seed. Not to Flower. The other part, and I think someone already mentioned it here, when the dandelions hit the middle of the lawns its warm enough for morels to start popping, then when they become the white puffy seeds pods, the season is ending. 

With that said, I'll have to visit my my brother in Wisconsin in a week or two.


----------



## labman

Lilacs seem to be a reliable for me. I have had dandelions in my backyard for two weeks. Lilacs bloomed yesterday and I found 41 yellows today about 3 to 4 inches tall. Before that, one small grey on the 3rd and 4 yellows on the 6th.


----------



## gans jager

3 lbs of greys on the 5th
1/2 lb of greys and one yellow on the 6th

Extreme southern Kane.


----------



## moe rell

I have always found the lilacs blooming to be a very solid indicator of when they're popping. My spots are primarily the Drift less Area of WI - Trempealeau, Buffalo, and Iowa Counties. Last year I went out 5/21 at my Buffalo County spot and found about 4 lbs of greys - the lilacs were just BARELY blooming. A week later I picked 20 lbs of blondes and yellows at the same property on all direction slopes- the lilacs were in full bloom and some past full bloom.
Here in WI a few of the lilacs are just starting to bloom.


----------



## papa smurf

Found 3-4 pounds of Yellows in Northern Carroll County Illinois yesterday .

Found another 3-4 pounds of LARGE Yellows in Whiteside county this morning. All are very fresh .

A few of these Yellows were MONSTER SIZED , about the size of a persons hand wide , and as tall as 6-7" . They are popping up everywhere .

Be sure to get out NOW and look , and don't forget about some for Mom on Mothers Day !!


----------



## doncarlsoni

I just found my first morels ever. Yesterday afternoon I came across about 25 in the woods in my backyard in Winnebago County. They were all around a dead elm where the bark was just starting to slough off but had not yet fallen. 

I spent about an hour going through some woods on a friend's property this morning and only found 1. He has plenty of dead elms, but the undergrowth was already pretty thick, so it was tough to spot anything. He's got quite a bit of garlic mustard. I've heard that is an invasive species that inhibits some fungi growth. Does anyone know whether that effects morels?

Thanks everyone for the great posts- I've learned alot by reading through this forum. I'm heading out right now for a long lunch break to see if I can put any of that knowledge to good use.


----------



## papa smurf




----------



## xvrickh

This is my first year hunting and on my 6th try in 4 different areas I finally found some! This little batch was found in McHenry county. With talk in the forums about the season potentially being over I thought I missed it. Went out this morning after the light rain we had last night and finally found a spot. I didn't follow any of the typical rules: they weren't around an elm and the tree was still alive. Hope to find more soon! Good luck out there, mushroomers!


----------



## labman

Places get picked clean fast which could lead to people thinking its over if there late getting to the local hot spots.
Or, you have people telling you its over when its just starting to keep you out of the woods. Food for thought.
Yellows are getting real big right now, you have another week to find them, stick with it ;-)
Found five monsters today of the beaten path today compared to the quantity found earlier in the week.


----------



## i prefer hen of the woods

I spent 8 hours in Allegan State Game Area in Michigan this Saturday searching. Almost no other hunters even though the woods looked beautiful. Apparently the locals know something I don't. Only found four small grays(four inches or so) and a half dozen "half-free" morels which I didn't take because I had forgotten my National Audobon Society Field Guide and wasn't confdent enough to say for sure that they weren't one of the poisonous falsies. Kicking myself now that I am back home in Mchenry County. Woods weren't really shroomy at all, just some young shelf type mushrooms like Pheasants Tail and some slimers and some weird little marble sized pods that peel open like a flower bud and blow spores. Wild stuff. And several Hen of the Woods cores that had been nibbled down by deer. Bastards. Assuming we are having a late season? Going out locally in a few minutes to maybe find some morels or Hens or maybe a chicken mushroom hopefully. Regardless, gorgeous woods right now, the greenery is spellbinding.


----------



## morehel

Found three, two black and a yellow, and a pecker-head. Beautiful Fresh Chicken of the woods, But didn't harvest it.


----------



## tapples

hoping this rain stays for this week so i can pound some big ones this weekend


----------



## tapples

i got two that were a beer can and a half tall
8-O


----------



## astral-morel

My apologies about saying dandelions are the best indicators. There are other variables that come into play, for morels. Especially if you live in different regions with other factors involved(Ground temps, ph(Acidity), moisture, etc). I found 8 blacks &amp; 1 yellow from last time. Went with my folks to hunt some in a nearby forest(Legal to flora hunt). We found around 130 blacks, greys &amp; yellows(Including hybrid variations(Grey/Yellow)), combined. 

Quite shocking, but yeah, there weren't many dandelions around as indicators, rather, moisture was the key factor. Some were quite large(almost hand sized). The snails were almost getting to them, but we snatched them up(Cut the stem, left some of the base, for mycelium growth). I'm sure the hollow interiors make good homes for the insects. ;-)

Got a nice tick on my leg, but luckily I took some good old nail clippers &amp; un-attached the mouth from the flesh(Never burn or tear the body, it'll spew all it's guts into your blood system if you do(Lyme disease)). Overall though, it was a lot of fun. Never under-estimate briar-thorn patches(Morels galore &amp; other goodies). Definitely will go hunting for them again this weekend. 

Good luck to my fellow mushroom hunters! B-)


----------



## tapples

I think I caught the last ones of the year for me. 3/4 of a pound but all big ones which let's me know its almost over. And has anybody else caught them in weird spots? I found a solid 3 pounds in between rocks. I'm so confused


----------



## oaks6810

I have not hunted for morels in a few years but always keep my eyes open anyway yesterday I was mowing my lawn along a patch of woods and out of the corner of my eye towards the woods I spot the largest moral I have found yet to date about the size of a beer can maybe 6". I stop and spot a second, little smaller few feet away. Spent a few more min walking didn't see anymore. Today I decided to poke around woods for an hour and found 7 more all fairly large about 4 - 6 inches. One was starting to look tired but rest looked great Would post pics but unable to. I am in Kane County.


----------



## shroomdog

http://imgur.com/tsxO36Z

After about 7 times going out the past few weeks I found just one yesterday. This was near Elgin.


----------



## astral-morel

It's always a surprise, when you find a morel right out of nowhere. When I grew them outdoors &amp; saw one for the first time, my jaw dropped. It's pretty cool when you get lucky I say. B-)


----------



## carpet crawler

Found close to 20 pounds not counting the greys I found before the 1st of May.Have not been out since Monday.I'm gonna give it another shot on Friday.Been to busy before work this week.CC


----------

